# '85 Z31 Turbo Timer Install



## silfortytypex (Nov 16, 2004)

I have a turbo timer that I got from a friend without instructions and would like to know if anybody has installed a turbo timer on a Z31 300ZX and could help me with this. I'm guessing these wires on my turbo timer should be standard... I have Red Green, Blue, and Black... what color wire do I splice them to and whats the simplest way of doing this on this car?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

ummm... does it have a name brand? cause an HKS blue/red/yellow may be different from a Blitz blue/red/yellow.


----------

